# Low spot on blade road? What should I do?



## dream816 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi sharpening experts,

I seemed to have a low spot on my knife near the heels. Do I need to grind away lots of metal to get rid of it? Any expert advice? :biggrin:


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2014)

You could take it out in one sharpening session if you started with a diamond stone, but it would be a bear. I would just sharpen as usual, except start with a lower grit stone (325, 400) and let it come out naturally over a number of sessions.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah... let it work out over time... unless it directly impacts the edge (even if you use a microbevel)


----------



## Ruso (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it a Masmoto KS yanagi? If so, how are you liking it for the price?


----------



## dream816 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nortan, John, thanks for the sound advice.

Ruso, yes, that is a Masamoto KS yanagiba.

I bought both the yanagiba and deba during my sashimi/sushi course at the academy. I knew I would be paying a premium to get Masamoto but that price wasn't the main consideration.

Both knives perform to my expectation and I learned to use the natural profiles of the knives to get the necessary work done.

Aesthetically though, there are low spots on the heels (ago) of both the yanagiba and deba. The flat side of the knives (hira) are also slightly "hollowed" or concave in which I wasn't sure if it is by design and was it an imperfection.

Recently, I picked up a Masamoto HA yanagiba and has been extremely happy with it. It has none of the aesthetic issue I observe on the KS series. Performance wise it is also a lot better and it is just visually beautifully to look at. :thumbsup:

Therefore, I infer that there may be some aesthetic defects on the KS knives that I owned. I am not making any accusations towards Masamoto, it is just based on the two knives I own.


----------



## jared08 (Jun 24, 2014)

The "flat side" aka "ura" is supposed to be hollow/concave ground. Fyi


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 24, 2014)

jared08 said:


> The "flat side" aka "ura" is supposed to be hollow/concave ground. Fyi



Yes, but he's talking about the hira - the flat area between the shinogi and spine - not the ura.


----------



## dream816 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ura yes but not hira.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 24, 2014)

That's quite unfortunate as I was thinking to get Yanagiba and Masamoto KS was my #1 pick. I think I will reconsider it since you have 2 single bevel knives from the same series and looks like you are not to impressed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dream816 (Jul 6, 2014)

After two full sharpening sessions involving the full repertoire of 400, 1,200, 6,000 and 8,000, only the low spot at the heels remain but it is gradually evening out. Overall, blade road looks very uniform.

I am guessing that after one more full sharpening should do the trick. Will post pictures if the progress when I can.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 6, 2014)

I really like my KS yanagiba FWIW.


----------



## dream816 (Jul 7, 2014)

I feel the same way about Masamoto Sohonten. Despite the aesthetic imperfection, it doesn't affect performance in any way. I make sashimi and sushi every week.

In fact, I am now using the honyaki yanagiba and its bevel is a perfect grind.


----------



## masibu (Jul 7, 2014)

I also have a masamoto ks yanagi and noticed the exact same thing on mine. I really cant be arsed trying to fix it anymore


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2014)

Very few yanagibas and wide bevel (double bevel) knives don't have low spots on the blade road.


----------



## Seth (Jul 7, 2014)

The slight concave on the table (front flat part) is normal and depends on how the craftsman/manufacturer shapes this part. I also have several yanagis that have convex tables. Most are concave: these include shigs, doi, masamato, suisin, with the my particular doi's being convex.


----------



## dream816 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you all for the input!

It doesn't seem like I have a real issue at hand! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah just keep sharpening.


----------



## dream816 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, after a few sharpening sessions, the blade road is even except for the edge near the heels. I figured another 4 or 5 full sharpening sessions should do the trick.




[/url][/IMG]

Fortunately, the honyaki has no such issues. :thumbsup:




[/url][/IMG]


----------

